# AZDtec.com archive down??



## jwaynus (Jul 25, 2015)

I am currently stuck on this as well, i did find some links that are unlocked but they seem to refer to all the Balance EVs- the stepvan and full size version of the transit connect. I know this is an old post but how did you log into it? I can't seem to be able to contact anyone through that site. I do have some engineering diagrams that I believe are for the connect if you want I can post them.


----------



## mortonsolar (Oct 10, 2015)

Please post the manuals. We plan to purchase one of these and add some solar panels to the top to extend the range a little. Thank you.


----------



## jwaynus (Jul 25, 2015)

Here you go. There are 5 documents i have come across; the emergency response guide, 2011 owner supplement, sales sheet, the engineering wiring diagrams, and the dtc chart- which i believe is for the balance rather than the transit. If you are looking for a transit, we actually have one for sale. Its a 2011 cargo with 6k on it. The body is in excellent shape and it does start and run however it currently has a sensor issue that we are working on. I have the leaf light and the transit diagnostic software, I just need to spend some time on it. We are in PA, its http://www.jakobsenmotors.com/ We will deliver anywhere in the US.


----------



## mortonsolar (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## mortonsolar (Oct 10, 2015)

Did you sell the Transit Connect Electric?


----------



## kdbrown (Dec 4, 2016)

Ouch.
Makes my recent purchase a bit of an issue…
Kevin.


----------



## Carteaga3 (Aug 22, 2017)

I have a 2011 AZD Ford Transit that I am trying to get running again. I have a Kvaser Leaf Light /w OBDII interface and have been trying to find the software for troubleshooting the AZD. I was able to download the drivers from the link on the EVTV site but can't download the other software components such as TCBEV, TDT Setup, TCEVCU from EVTV. For some reason I haven't been able to get the EVTV folks to give me access. 

Is there an alternate site where I can download these software components?


----------



## grandizer52 (Aug 20, 2018)

Carteaga3 said:


> I have a 2011 AZD Ford Transit that I am trying to get running again. I have a Kvaser Leaf Light /w OBDII interface and have been trying to find the software for troubleshooting the AZD. I was able to download the drivers from the link on the EVTV site but can't download the other software components such as TCBEV, TDT Setup, TCEVCU from EVTV. For some reason I haven't been able to get the EVTV folks to give me access.
> 
> Is there an alternate site where I can download these software components?



*I understand this is an old thread, but where can someone down load TCBEV?*


----------



## m31 (Jun 17, 2018)

http://forums.evtv.me/post/welcome-6107118?&trail=25


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

m31 said:


> http://forums.evtv.me/post/welcome-6107118?&trail=25


Hi all
still impossible to download
i need it too


----------



## superzanti (May 22, 2020)

Was anyone ever able to find these files?
I'm trying to program my DMOC 645 for a 1PV5138


----------



## Artie (Oct 9, 2017)

I just purchased a 2010 Ford E450 shuttle bus with the AZD Balance hybrid system. The bus is dead. Checked all fuses, relays. Scantool has no communication with any modules, hybrid LEDs are off. All wiring ok. Trying to troubleshoot, but can't make any progress without information support. Trying to find Balance diagnostic software/tool, or wiring diagrams at least.


----------

